# Second vaccine and puppy gone hyper!



## rubymac (May 4, 2013)

Sonny had his second vaccination today at 11:30. Had lunch and a sleep afterwards but since about 3pm has gone really hyper! Barking, nipping and running about mad! Is this a common reaction or has someone stolen my pup and replaced him with a Tasmanian Devil!?


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

it is more usual for them to sleep if there is any reaction. I wonder if he has a bit of local reaction that is irritating him and sending him loopy. Is he stopping every so often and scratching at his neck or trying to look at it.


----------



## rubymac (May 4, 2013)

No not at all. He's not showing any interest in where the jab was given. He's calmed down now but it went on for a good few hours!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

rubymac said:


> Sonny had his second vaccination today at 11:30. Had lunch and a sleep afterwards but since about 3pm has gone really hyper! Barking, nipping and running about mad! Is this a common reaction or has someone stolen my pup and replaced him with a Tasmanian Devil!?


Be careful of confusing correlation with causation, more likely coincidence................................


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Quite right. My vet was telling me (had lots of long conversations when I was paying big bills) this is often a problem they come across in the profession. Its "I ate baked beans and had a sneezing fit 20 minutes later ergo baked beans cause sneezing fits" thinking.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2016)

Given that what you're experiencing is typical puppy behaviour it's most likely a coincidence


----------



## rubymac (May 4, 2013)

Ok, I'm not assuming anything here, I just wondered if this is something others had experienced. I realise it is normal puppy behaviour, I've had dogs for 50 years. However, this particular pup has never been like this before, not even close so I just wondered if was a possibility that the vaccine could have a short term effect such as this. 
I understand the difference between causation and correlation and I rarely suffer from baked bean thinking. If I did, I'd be out of a job with what I do.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Could it be that she is overtired from the exciting vet trip, I know my dog was hideous when over tired as a pup, he would be really bitey and manic, hopefully a good sleep will sort your pup out.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

rubymac said:


> Ok, I'm not assuming anything here, I just wondered if this is something others had experienced. I realise it is normal puppy behaviour, I've had dogs for 50 years. However, this particular pup has never been like this before, not even close so I just wondered if was a possibility that the vaccine could have a short term effect such as this.
> I understand the difference between causation and correlation and I rarely suffer from baked bean thinking. If I did, I'd be out of a job with what I do.


No he was having a mad hour lol


----------



## Adam.1994 (May 28, 2018)

rubymac said:


> Sonny had his second vaccination today at 11:30. Had lunch and a sleep afterwards but since about 3pm has gone really hyper! Barking, nipping and running about mad! Is this a common reaction or has someone stolen my pup and replaced him with a Tasmanian Devil!?


Mines just had hers and she's doing exactly the same she's never this naughty


----------

